# May 2016 Competition Training



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't believe it's May already.... 

Nothing but stay training and as many different fun match locations as possible. 

I have a private lesson in a couple weeks and am compiling a walkthrough of stuff that I observed in a trial this weekend (we showed sort of just for practice - no stays) to go over with instructor. Wasn't the best showing that I've had with this dog and I don't think it was the truest show of what he can do. 

First trial - we forgot to sit twice. During the on leash heel and then again during the off leash heel. There were 3 sits in the heeling pattern and it was the sit in this one spot that Bertie didn't do. He got his sits otherwise so I don't know what to think about that.

Second trial - we didn't show until around 5PM... and we'd been at the show since 7AM (me getting up to give Bertie a bath at 6AM). So even though I really tucked Bertie into the deepest corner of the room and encouraged him to sleep for a few hours between trial 1 and 2, he was sluggish. I recall really bad lagging during the f8 and lagging in spots during the heeling patterns. And no sits during the heeling patterns - same spot. Fewer sits... but still 9 points lost (3 missed sits) just on sits! Probably the lagging cost an additional 3 points overall each pattern. Probably more points lost with judge #1 who is very happy to use her pencil out there... 

Something that was vaguely relieving was he wasn't the only dog who absolutely forgot his sits based on where the first sit was. It was like the dead no-sit zone for a lot of people - including one person who got her CD with her young dog but basically was sheepish getting the CD with those scores - her dog had no sits all day. 

This other dog, the novice B first place was a score of 193... and that was somebody whose dog nailed all the sits. My feeling was that this dog would have scored at least 196+ under any other judge on any other day... but talking with the handler he was being nice about it and just commented that he didn't mind as long as the judge was writing up everyone the same way. 

This guy is a conformation person showing a dog who competed for best in show - type of person I think was awesome to meet at an obedience trial, I've known him through conformation so was surprised to see him there.... I thought it was kind of funny that I went to sit in an empty corner at this trial where I could slouch back and go to sleep without anyone seeing me! And all the conformation people flocked to this corner with me with their dogs. We were sort of like the pretty corner - all dressed up with nowhere go or something LOL - and I couldn't sleep with them there darnit....

Anyway... we have a trial next weekend that I entered. But I'm probably not going to take that serious. I'm debating about even showing up for it. If we have a good week of training, I might go out there and at least do practice stuff again... staying out of the stays again. I'll see. 

My goals truly though are staying out of entering any trials until July. I want to use the next 2 months to really work on down stays with as many different dogs around him as possible. Build his comfort level and dismiss whatever making him nervous out there on the down stays. We had a bad fun match this past week where he really messed up and got "hysterical" about doing down stays in a lineup. It was pretty frustrating for me... esp since overall I worked very hard to prevent the stay and jump issues I had with Jacks. I halfway succeeded with Bertie who is a fabulous jumper and rock solid with sits. Something with the down stays though has just gotten broken in the past 6-7 months so I'm not sure what to think other than working through it.

This is cheesy but really shiny part of the trials the other day was the front and finishes (I used both finishes between the two trials) and the stand for exams. Bertie did a full free stack for the stand - and because he was groomed for show that morning, he looked drop dead gorgeous.  Judge #1 took 1/2 points off the front and finish at trial 1 (but any other judge it would have been zero points - I was very happy with those elements). Judge #2 didn't take any points off - same picture with the front and finish. 

I have homework for the next few weeks to work on otherwise.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A cold, rainy day here with not much going on. 

The house needed cleaning and it took quite awhile so we mostly just hung around: outside of a few quick road trips.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is supposed to be a wet week, so I am really glad we got in some jump training on Saturday 

This morning was working on the flat portion of the back driveway - since it is recycled gravel no signals or drops of any kind that could be uncomfortable.

Heeling with multiple starts & stops, multiple about turns, 360s, 540s etc with sending to the poles (Faelan & Brady both popping pole 10 so I need to check the alignment of the poles), Aedan did a few low teeters (he offered so I went with it  ) and a few fronts, call to finish from varying distance from them standing (need work at distances greater than ~25 feet - Faelan & Brady both wanted to front).

I saw an awesome video this morning that kind of stuck in my head, so I was also singing 'You are my sunshine, my only sunshine......' much to the dog's delight and probably not the neighbors


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I sing that to my dogs all the time.... that and skidamarink dinky do.... I had a golden (our first boy) who would sing with me....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking for some local match shows so we can practice. Hope to find some.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Looking for some local match shows so we can practice. Hope to find some.


try dogmatchshows.com 

They might have some close to you


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna and I had a successful weekend in agility! Just got her NAJP and NAP titles and we are now on to open! We had a blast, agility is so much fun and a nice balance between obedience work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky Penny said:


> Luna and I had a successful weekend in agility! Just got her NAJP and NAP titles and we are now on to open! We had a blast, agility is so much fun and a nice balance between obedience work.


Congratulations !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gdgli said:


> Looking for some local match shows so we can practice. Hope to find some.


Check local clubs and people. 

If like here - they have the fun matches on a regular basis and the clubs arrange the times and days so they don't conflict.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Looking for some local match shows so we can practice. Hope to find some.


There's a few on the calendar at PCOTC in White Plains. _Calendar of Events | Port Chester Obedience Training Club - White Plains, NY_


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club went decently with Nugget finding out I'm serious about him doing the Directed Jumping exercise including the jumps at club even with posts in the ring. His fronts in open were sloppy and it took a few repeats to get picture perfect ones. Got a new DB with a 1" bar which did not present a problem for Nugget as his pickups were all good.

Hombre did a. nIce job in utility not perfect but coming along. Open it was pickups and fronts which were not clean. We also were given a Novice run thru which he did a very good job at but I'm thinking a point or point and a half less than last weeks , still at least a 197 . Group S+D at 3-5 minutes very very nice not a muscle twitched certainly a better job than several older dogs in the line of 11 dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We had another Novice run thru this morning by the instructor and Hombre only had 1 poor sit but I stood on an about turn so a 199 . He also did open practice but pickups still not clean but fronts TODAY WERE better. He also did a couple go outs and jumps but the first bar he needed a second order to go over.,


Nugget what little we did was OK , only some open work but he too did better on fronts and his DOR was fabulous.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Spa day for my group today so no training but having them gone for several hours allowed me to get the front room carpet shampooed with my new Rug Doctor . Now if it would just QUIT raining.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Raining, damp & cold around here.

The dogs are antsy to be trained sice they have had a few days off -- I am hoping for tomorrow


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Class today and have more or less decided to skip trials on Sat while continuing to fix down stay issues. Giving it 2 months.

Meanwhile am also vaguely thinking about advice received on Monday to do the two collar trick as far as reinforcing/controlling heel position without constantly feeding heel position. I'm debating about the best way to go about this, because I don't want to be reliant on leashwork. But maybe now is a time to do a little bootcamp and see. One leash would be in the left hand and working on keeping my dog up and active. Other leash would be behind my back and keeping him from forging. It's more hands on than I normally do, so I have to see what works. Especially since I don't normally keep a tight leash or tight contact with the leash. 

Did do class tonight and there was a good and a bad. 

Bad first - Did signal practice with a little PVC pipe to prevent forward movement. Discovered that Bertie does his drops 10 feet away, but add another 5-10 feet to that and he's left staring blankly at the drop signal. ! He's clearing his eye tests so I know he's not nearsighted LOL, but apparently he has it in his brain that he doesn't have to drop unless I'm up closer. I added a foot stomp/step with the hand signal which helped. But we are working on that. 

Also down stay - he broke 1 minute in, about the point where I was standing at the other end and waiting for the all the people leaving the ring to leave so I could go to the gate and turn around. He popped up and started coming towards me. I went ACK and went out to bring him back to the stay spot. AND not only did he break immediately, but he left the stay spot AND ME to go slogging out towards Adele. ?! I had a laugh and commented that I don't beat my dogs, but clearly this was an indication that the stay lineup is so much pressure for him he doesn't want to stay there even when I'm there. We did get him to stay and that worked out fine. But it was a sign that it's not time to show him right now. We needs to work this through completely. 

Good stuff - I just did 2 rounds of articles vs 3. I set it up with a little thinking this time vs spilling it out and calling it done. When pulling them out, I did two leathers to my right and two metals to my left, two leathers in front, two metals in back. And sorted the rest of the other articles out. But basically what this meant was when going out to set my scented article, it was between two articles of the same kind, no matter what. And I wasn't putting the article on the same time each time. Was glad to see him working the pile, sniffing each article and finding the right one without me correcting or cheerleading. 

Other thing that esp made me happy was the directed jumping. He's starting to look like a little pro out there as far as knowing the jumps are connected to the go-out... and knowing he has to go running out to the other end of the ring first before coming back for the reward. <= I did do go-sit drills after the formals because the marks and sits were a little soft/slow.

Am debating about sneaking out tomorrow morning to pick up a class elsewhere just to get more stay practice. Depends on how I feel... class was TOUGH tonight (had a TDAP shot yesterday - something I didn't even have as a kid and it's been really bad for reactions, major league body aches, headaches, and low fever).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombres articles exercise is broken AGAIN . He was sent several times to " find " he acted like he couldn't smell with several snorts. He has been snorting for a couple days now and I think he inhaled something. He eventually did get the correct ones but only after several attempts. 

Nugget did articles very nicely 2x correctly with good fronts and finish's. This afternoon Nugget will go for his 15 minutes of utility time at SCKC. A little later this morning Hombre and I will do open and utility in our yard. Hombre manage to stay clean for almost a whole day but he went out with me to poop scoop and it's very cool and so the wild child came out with a case of zoomies running round and round in the wet muddy area of my yard. Oh well it's only money!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora, I was taught and still train signals adding 1-2 feet distance at a time. 

Many dogs start sticking at a distance between 10 and 15 feet, and may haveadditional problem areas along the way. It usually has nothing to do with eyesight, but much to do with distance, duration, distraction (the 3 D factors  


Part of the normal learning curve  and when you think they truly get it, it breaks again!
]


Megora said:


> Class today and have more or less decided to skip trials on Sat while continuing to fix down stay issues. Giving it 2 months.
> 
> Meanwhile am also vaguely thinking about advice received on Monday to do the two collar trick as far as reinforcing/controlling heel position without constantly feeding heel position. I'm debating about the best way to go about this, because I don't want to be reliant on leashwork. But maybe now is a time to do a little bootcamp and see. One leash would be in the left hand and working on keeping my dog up and active. Other leash would be behind my back and keeping him from forging. It's more hands on than I normally do, so I have to see what works. Especially since I don't normally keep a tight leash or tight contact with the leash.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, I have some closure on a question I have been troubled about.

Aedan is showing extremely strong signs of birdiness, retrieving and the ability to work at a distance. He, like his papa and my first golden King, notices ANYTHING in the sky, russling in the bush or in motion on the ground. He also has an incredibly soft yet firm hold.

Born to be trained for hunt tests, right?

But, I don't like poison ivy, spending hours basically without my dogs unless I am running them, handling birds or many of the training methods.

A conundrum, right? 

Well my resolution is firm -- no way, no how! Not after recent events. Aedan will need to have those energies directed elsewhere.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> well, I have some closure on a question I have been troubled about.
> 
> Aedan is showing extremely strong signs of birdiness, retrieving and the ability to work at a distance. He, like his papa and my first golden King, notices ANYTHING in the sky, russling in the bush or in motion on the ground. He also has an incredibly soft yet firm hold.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been wondering if field work would be something Gracie would really love and be good at . . . she's very interested in birds and wildlife and as persistent in pursuit of whatever she's after as you can imagine. But after today, it's not ever going to happen.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I too will stick to obedience in my yard or a club training. There are many ponds nearby BUT all are fished and too many lines are broken with hooks in the water plus most are retention ponds with a lot of fertilizer runoff in them and I don't want any problems like poor Jodi .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, I know its a surprise (not!) but another rainy, cool day in CT

This morning we worked inside:

>Heeling: Faelan Brady with signals - gimped left arm causing Faelan some confusion. Brady did well. In teaching Aedan tight about turns I was treating from my right hand on left hip 3/4 of the way through - yep he started wrapping to the right (expected) so we got to work on heel position throughout the Figure 8.

> Dead dumbbell retrieves with a concentration on holding, fronting & patience for the give.

> Recalls


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre totally broken as far as articles are concerned AGAIN . I tried airing out for 24 hours outside and it made no difference. Back to the MAT !!! Pickups in the grass also terrible , all he did correctly were go outs and he took jumps. 

Nugget did go outs and jumps plus signal exercise which today I was happy with the first time. Short training session with both as I had grass to cut and also the trimming ( which I hate doing ). Beautiful day today almost 80 and sunny but going downhill again but hoping I can get a little training in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Quiet comment here, but there's a lot of bad stuff out there just giving your dog the joy of being a dog - going out swimming and hiking. 

Pythiosis is not common up here in MI. Probably not "impossible" but it's apparently more common down where Jodie lives. 

Up here though, there is a concern about blastomycosis - which similarly is a pretty bad fungal infection. Among else, the symptoms can be mistaken for cancer because it affects the lymph nodes, etc.... 

Um. I'm not going to let my fear of this fungus lead me to not let my dogs out to have fun. Not let them be dogs. Not let them experience swimming and hiking and so on. If I were into hunt/field stuff, I wouldn't let the fear of a fungus lead to me keeping my dogs at home. Even what Jodie experienced. From what I understand, not all dogs are susceptible to the fungus. If I owned a dog who was at the same tests or swam in the same water, I'd be freaking out - but the chances are that most dogs are just fine.

You can't keep these dogs wrapped up in bubblewrap. 

I'm saying all this after having a "holy batman!" moment about a dog on GRF dying from blasto. And reading up on the fungus it was literally types of environments which my dogs are exposed to. Heck, Bertie rolls in it. 


Anyway.

I stayed home from trials today.  We have class on Monday... and I'm off the rest of the week due to being out of town for work. But will be filling out paperwork for summer classes and using the next couple months wisely. This includes me using the show sites (for conf not obedience) we go to for stay and heeling practice. And really shoring up on the weak areas.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know that it is wrapping our dogs in plastic. Around here, we have beautiful water, some kind-of-icky water and water that I would never think to let my dog in under normal circumstances -- and the uh-no gross water is what Faelan was occasionally worked or tested in with field work. Water filled with lily pads, water with oily looking ****, water with some kind of little green seeds covering the surface, water that looks like floating mud etc. I am talking water that the dog emerges from filthy!! ETA: let's not forget about brackish water, stick ponds, fishing hooks, beavers, snapping turtles..

My dogs live full lives and do a lot of swimming - but in water that I would join them in - huge difference. I guess if you really love retriever tests & training it would be worth it, but I would rather risk the woods, the hikes, the agility & obedience equipment and environments -- we all get to choose which risks are acceptable to us.

That said, today I brought Faelan on errands intending to train but the skies kept opening up. So I headed up to Sunfire to visit Towhee - cute pic with her below including raindrops dancing on her head - with Faelan along, and we stopped at 2 parks and a truck stop. The rain was lighter but I still stuck to pavement (wearing sneakers and trying to prevent that soaked feet feel on the hourish drive home)

We worked Heeling, signals, Go Outs to poles, fronts with various games and I experienced something that surprised me a bit -- When set up on pavement being sent to a post or whatever that was several feet back from a gassy area that he needed to cross, it was almost like a wall or something - we needed to work through his continuing through that change of surface - interesting,


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre still can not do his articles , snatch and grab or refuse to search and this with only 3 articles out. Later today I will go back to tying them down 2 steps forward and a dozen back. 

Nugget did very well in open and if I didn't screw him up on articles today he would have scored in the high 190s in utility instead of a non qualifying run. I forgot to scent the first article and he brought the wrong one. I sure hate when I make DUMB mistakes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have just returned from an abbreviated round about. I went to the local truck stop and worked on the sidewalk next to the restaurant where the 18 wheelers pass within a few feet.

Brady went first and (understandably) showed concern at an older man - hunch backed with that hard yet vacant stare. The man was walking the sidewalk smoking a cigar (Brady hates cigar smokers; even one of my brothers) while peering through windows and cars etc.

Anyhow, enough background. We worked some heads up attention, simple heeling not getting closer than 15 feet from the man, some recalls and signals with huge animated praise and food tosses through the legs etc -- he ended up relaxed and wagging and even tried for a 2nd round when Faelan & Aedan had been out, but by that time it was raining again.

Faelan went next and man! is that boy solid  18 wheelers within feet of him could not distract him -- heeling, signals, recalls, go outs all good.

Aedan - we had some acclimation time then over to the sidewalk. 18 wheelers had no effect on him, but the smells coming off the sidewalk and movement through the windows of people eating & conversing ?? Yeah, we need to work some  We worked (with heavy rewards and animation) heeling starts (not long since he was distractable so 1-3 steps of perfection, break & praise), working up to full length recalls with food toss games, ending with a few finishes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A bit of light hearted training this evening - and now as I edit the videos the dogs are excitedly climbing my lap LOL Scent articles for Faelan & Brady, dead article pickup for Aedan with a dancing toy. Aedan had the most difficulty since his focus was divided, I have video but since it was 'only' pick ups and took awhile I won't share 

ETA: Not visible on the videos is my dancing and moving along with the toy 


Faelan
https://youtu.be/v0OVKKHLHg4

Brady (moved toy further away)

https://youtu.be/dmbrjB66p-A


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This mornings' sessions were fast & fun - well mostly. I set up for Open. the weather is crisp but the skies are clear.

*Faelan: *Heeling with sends into the weaves nice! ROF beautiful. BJ with food tosses really really nice. ROHJ beautiful. Get-It, Get-It, Get-It drop games fast with beautiful drops. A few fronts were slightly off but today was all about flow with animation.

*Brady:* Heeling and sends into the weaves gorgeous. BJ with food toss was really nice the 2nd time: the 1st setup he anticipated LOL. ROF really nice! ROHJ where he had to really work at getting his dumbbell was beautiful. Get-It, Get-It, Get-It Drop games really really nice. He forged ever so slightly on some of the heeling (I am still left handed gimpy so carrying food and rewarding from right hand).

*Aedan:* heeling was mostly starts and just a few steps done nicely (no weaves). BJ really nice, ROF: uh oh: the boy had his first 'correction' - he decided the grass was more interesting than the retrieve so he got the ole walk of shame back to the set up spot - I retrieved his dumbbell - reset - then he had some confusion about what was wanted and we ended with a successful retrieve. ROHJ went great as did his Get-It, Get-It, Get-It Come games. I will need to start proofing those retrieves since his nose is apparently fully nature now  But all my dogs go through this, no need for anything other than a reset.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with Nugget well done . Articles with the " Challenge " a BUST AGAIN. Both boys broke their honor Sit Stay while the other was working articles. Raining again but it's club day so we get to train inside this afternoon. I'm bringing Hombre out in Novice B this Sunday at Rock Island Il.also showing Nugget in utility and open.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evenings session included some heeling (Aedan rocked it!!), signals, Go Outs and Directed Jumping. The dogs all did well 

Then we worked Out of Sight Sits & Downs - you all might be entertained to know that neighbor wife thinks it is 'not normal' to train your dogs - rather you should allow them to lunge and growl at neighbor while said neighbor is on her own property -- after all, I was 'instigating' their dog's horrid behavior and somehow I was harassing them too (my back was to them until they started screaming at me or when I had to keep an eye on Cujo since they cannot control it). Yeah, they called the police - can you imagine the nerve of me being outside, training my dogs on my property? The policeman had to explain to them I believe that they cannot prevent me from being on my property -- he seemed rather amused and did not come over to talk to me LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

About using neighbors dogs for training... I had a few cheese cubes in my pocket and did quick focused heeling practice while passing a certain neighbor's house with their aggressive dog running the line. I had my dogs both heeling next to me with pretty nice sits... and a few different sets, and we were passed the problem house/yard a whole lot faster than usual. 

Was over the moon happy with training today... discussed the signal issues with my private instructor. And yep. We got that problem solved. He had some confusion and I wasn't being consistent + there was some rushing and mixed signals. Anyway. I started at 10 feet, making sure I put my hand up for the down signal before saying down at the "End" of the signal (instead of saying down before or down during). And we did 2 foot progressions at a time making sure he was dropping on the signal alone before I went back another couple feet. And to finish it off, she had me do the sit signal after getting the down. He had really gorgeous position changes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning, we headed up to one of the Gun Clubs I belong to, with a dog training area. It has been awhile since the dogs were able to really stretch out & run - the had a wonderful time 

Then once we got home, I set up 3/4 of a ring with Directed Jumping and Directed Retrieve. Neighbor woman was out smoking her stenchy cigarettes so no scent articles. I set up the 2nd jump close to the house and the dogs had to cross a sidewalk heading into the house. 

*Faelan:* Heeling & Signals were really well done. Go Outs were perfect as was his jumping -- my left arm/wrist is improving so signals are clearer. He had no issues heading into the wall and crossing the sidewalk  Gloves #2 and #3 - the pivot to #3 would have probably been 1/2 point but I train for attitude more than precision so that pivot will be broken out away from the actual retrieves.

*Brady:* Heeling really nice - signals were okay. He creeped a bit on the sit. Go Outs perfect. He anticipated the 1st jump, but then did really well. Gloves #3 and #2 were really nice 

*Aedan:* had some heeling and Get It Come games. Followed by Go Outs and Directed Jumping -- Go Outs were really nice with fast, crisp sits. Jumping to the jump not heading into the wall was perfect (1 step towards the jump as I gave the signal). The Jump next to the house we had to simplify ...

So, in Towhee news. I was somewhat amused when I was visiting yesterday and Barb was home. We were chatting since Mike needed to work in the yard (ie; no walk for Towhee & I since Towhee really LOVES Mike). Anyway, at one point Barb looked up at me with a look of delight, and said the Bang x Towhee pups should be an 'exciting' litter  Now, we have previously paired Towhee with boys who would balance her energy and drive (bringing more calm and focus), this time the pups should be 'exciting' LOL Still love bugs and the high desire/need to work but exciting! I love that!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At club last night Nugget did well in both utility and open including his taking the jumps in the utility ring and with putting 2cones at the side of the BJ it forced him to go further beyond last board and allowing for more room to come back in to me straight . Two of three jumps had picture perfect fronts and the third was just a tad off but straight. Good session with Nugget.

I was given a run thru in novice with Hombre and he was doing a very nice job till the recall exercise where he did a "DROP " all on his own in the middle of the return , now I need to do a bunch of recalls that are all STRAIGHT ONES before his debut trial on Sunday . I thought we had gotten over this and he knew the difference but obviously he doesn't . It's always something.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had Flip sit while I threw a ball for him yesterday. Asked him to heel for about two steps. That's all I had in me.

Canceled my room for the Classic.

What happened to the website - I don't like change. Had enough of it this week.

Can't change my signature yet.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from SCKC and Nugget did ok in utility , slower than I like but he did everything well other than his go outs which he put a arc in causing him to be off center 3-4 feet each time and we did at least 6 of them and all were the same. Heeling signals MSFE gloves all pretty nice and he did get almost every front. Open work too was well done , he actually has more confidence in open and always does better. 

Hombre beautiful go outs DB pickups better and best of all no DROP ON THE RECALL which we did at least 10-12 of. His fronts on recall need work but after his anticipation last night all I'm concerned with for now is coming in to me without a drop on his own.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> What happened to the website - I don't like change. Had enough of it this week.


I think we all had what-the-heck reactions this morning...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You have had way too much change! Sudden, unexpected and painful change.

I am hoping I get used to the new look & feel, but so far I don't like it.





Loisiana said:


> I had Flip sit while I threw a ball for him yesterday. Asked him to heel for about two steps. That's all I had in me.
> 
> Canceled my room for the Classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning excitement and say yes to flexible plans LOL

So I loaded up my camcorder, my timer and pepper spray to work OOS stays with Faelan & Brady. About minutes into the sit stay 2 small dogs come running into the yard (a small bull dog type and a papilion (sp) type). Oh no right? They are running around behind Faelan & Brady as I start reinforcing STAY from behind the fence. Bad neighbor woman is out but whatever. Now Faelan is well proofed and he is staying - Brady has not appeared to notice them as I start walking back -- BAM, one of the dogs tags Brady's butt and he looks insulted -- but stayed -- I don't want to break into a run since that might alarm my dogs but the small dogs seemed totally delighted to discover these new friends!. As I am rounding the corner he had enough and broke.

So I try to shoo the dogs away, but they won't go. I put Faelan and Brady in the house to really try shooing them. One leaves and runs across the street so I figure they belong to one of 2 houses and the 2nd dog will follow so I went inside and found & posted a pic of Bang. Go back outside and the dog is waiting at my back door! Oh yeah, Aedan got out went I brought Faelan & Brady so the little dog now knows there are 3 dogs at my house.

At this point traffic is picking up so I am getting concerned. Go back inside and get a leash, loop it around the dog's neck and start cajoling the dog to walk with me -- either the dog is not used to collars or was really not ready to go home. I softly knock on one of the doors (new neighbors but I saw him with a small dog last week) - no answer, So I start walking down a really long driveway to a neighbor who has bulldogs -- 5 dogs coming running to greet me, mostly smallish but welcoming so I unleashed the wanderer. A mid sized pittie type is among them and he was dancing and welcoming to a certain point then! bam, he got the look that said his property. So I put the leash in front of me and making eye contact the whole time, start backing up. Bam, I reached a certain point and the dog turns all friendly and races away home. Unfortunately I now have 4 little dogs on an adventure!! The followed me and were having a grand old time in my yard -- all the while I am wondering why noone is calling these dogs? One finally makes a dash down my yard and 2 others follow, so I also follow to try to make sure they get across the street safely -- finally someone calling!! One dog darts into the road as a line of traffic is coming so I dart out holding my hand out --- phew no dogs hit!!!! Owner collecting her dogs and I make sure she has them all - in the mentime the kid across the street cannot pull out of his driveway with dogs running around 

Anyway, I then set Faelan & Brady up for another OOS sit, get to my spot and check -- sure enough Brady has broken and is standing in place. Faelan is a rock. Reset and repeat - he did fine, but I am glad he is not entered anytime soon since I will need to 'erase' small dogs jumping all over him from his memory banks ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It rained cats and dogs yesterday all day and severe storms for later today with showers Thurs. and Fri.so no outside work as yard is a lake and of course we have a trial on Sun.with both boys GRRRR. 

Worked the " Challenge " on articles 3 tied to mat and the 1 scented one which he did get both correctly 2x each , after this once he finally gets to working the full pile I sure hope this exercise doesn't break anymore it's getting old fixing it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet  I have not logged into Fenzi in several days, okay a week! 

And there they were, several lectures & videos (obedience games) for Go Outs! Fun times ahead 
Plus I ordered 'Are we having fun yet?' More games.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sitting on my hands the rest of this week due to being out of town (dogs left home with my mom)....

I'm probably sending an email out because pretty sure we start up practice classes with a new person on Monday. Have no idea what her style or methods are, so should be interesting. 

I also need to swing by Home Depot over the weekend to pick up PVC pipe for a training project. <= Building a "stay box" for Bertie. My instructor went bansai when she found out that he really has a strong foundation for saying in a pvc box (what I used when I began teaching distance + position changes back when he was a puppy) and she wants me to introduce that for class/matches right now. <= This especially since she had two of her boys on either side of Bertie for down stays and Bertie initially looked stressed, but calmed down and stayed in his box.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evenings sessions were

Heeling
ROF
Flys combined with drops combined with Get-It Get-It Get-T Come with some drops games (Faelan & Brady)
ROHJ
Broad Jump
Whistle Sits & come in whistles

They all did well 
And then I just sat in the backyard, with the dogs playing and climbing onto my lap, sometimes settling but mostly hanging close waiting their turn for lap time


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with 3 tied down done 2x each all successful. Tomorrow 1 more tied down . Heeling in street and fig8 in my driveway went very very well in fact flawless as far as I could determine. 3 recalls done in my fenced in yard from varying distances very nice but fronts were off but no anticipated drop was attempted so it was good. Sure hope he works this well at the trial Sun. Hombre also did the novice stand 2x and it too was flawless. 

Nuggets turn for his fifteen minutes in the utility ring tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training this morning, just hiking 

Weather permitting, Faelan has trials tomorrow. Should be interesting given our limited training since the beginning of April, but he's my boy and deserves his fun


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon and Faelan ....GOOD LUCK TOMORROW !!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget was awesome in open exercises last night and was doing great in utility till the DJ exercise where he did NOT take direction and went over the wrong jump but after a reset he got it right. Go outs weren't the greatest going off center 3-5 feet on all of them ( a constant problem )!!! . The best part of his session was his fronts as he was really nailing them FINALLY


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last training session till after the Sun.trial went well with both boys. No articles or glove exercises were done with either boy today but everything else in both open and utility was done. Short heeling ( signal exercise ) was done well by each of them. Directed Jumping each took jumps well but Hombre did better go outs but after Nugget got a lite tick from his collar his improved about 1000% . Nugget got fronts on BJ Hombre didn't both boys are good on finish's. Pickups were OK out of grass but the " Challenge " still over-runs the DB The stands both novice and MSFE nicely done by both not a 1/2 point could have been taken from either as they had solid lock ups standing straight no movement from either and they stayed till I broke them out. Pretty good session with both boys so tomorrow they ge to take a break.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*4th UDX leg*

I rarely show so each UDX leg is really special - we beat the rain too 

4th UDX leg today  15 more OM points and an OTCh point.

He had really bad go outs which cost 7 points (he deserved to lose every point but I have a new item to train (broad jumps right outside the ring to the far right, big distraction for the boy) for a 2nd place with a 190.5- 7 or 8 dogs in the class.

He did much better in Open coming in a 3rd place behind at least one, possible both nationally ranked dogs. His score was a 194. I think there were 10 or 11 dogs competing.

Freshly mowed, spring grass caused issues for almost all of the dogs. The ring setup is below..

Good boy Faelaney!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Wasn't going to but I did anyway. Took Hombre in yard and did 3 recalls which he came on first order but fronts still needing help. Then out to street and a little heeling and fig8 exercise then the novice stand all done fairly well. Just trying to make sure there aren't any hiccups in his work. After we got back inside we did articles with the added one - no problem he searched and found correct ones each time doing m+l 2x each. Hope his good work carries over to tomorrow's trial.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't posted or visited this site in weeks. It was a surprise to see the new format. (Who moved my cheese?!). 

April was a hectic month of trials. Maple picked up another 4 UDX legs and now has 8 UDX legs, but only added 3 OTCH points, for a current total of 9. We have been very very close to more a couple of times (a missed sit here, some handling errors there), but I am 95% sure I'll retire her from OB when she finishes the UDX. If I were going to be slogging around from show to show and working on polishing for another couple of years, I'd prefer to do it with a dog that enjoyed traveling. Definitely not Maple. 

Alder the old poodle boy, on the other hand, adores traveling, so he's been coming along to all the trials. I've been showing him in RAE and Preferred Open classes as an excuse to bring him along. At our last trial, he finished his PCDX and got his insurance leg for the RAE2 with RAE leg 21. On that last RAE run, he got Rally High Combined. I decided then and there that there was no better high note for him to retire on, so he is done with all titling classes. He's entered in Veterans at next week's trial since I need to have a reason to bring him. (George will be gone fishing.)

The big news is that I am getting a puppy, a field-line dog from Stonefly Retrievers. The pup will be here in a couple of weeks. It's drizzly here in Pullman today. I've been puttering around, catching up on stuff and savoring my second weekend in a row of NOT going to a trial or driving 2.5 hours (one way) to train. Maple and Alder are getting restless and wrestling in the living room. And I'm thinking: AM I NUTS!!!! If a 7 year old and a 10 year old dog can't lounge around the house peacefully for one afternoon, what will it be like when I add a puppy to the mix!!! Oh, well, the check has cleared and I'd better enjoy the relative quiet while it lasts. 

Congrats to Faelan on his UDX leg 4! Way to go. Those UDX legs don't come easy.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today's trial had some ups and some downs . First of all Hombre earned his first CD leg breakdown as follows
Heel on leash -11/2
Stand - Heel free -1/2
Recall-1/2
L sit-0 
L down-0 
He was wild today but tied for first place but lost runoff so we got the red ribbon


Nugget blew a 198 in utility on the last exercise getting the wrong article which really surprised me , but that is dog showing. 
In Open we faired better getting the blue ribbon 2 OTCH points and 15 OM points here too a little misfortune as we had a 3 way runoff for HIT BUT we got beat by one of the teams
Open breakdown
ROH-1/2
DOR-1/2fig8 + heel free-0 
ROF-1
BJ-1/2 
Long down -0
Long sit-0


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks & congratulations on your UDX legs and upcoming puppy 

I think I will be writing a few more entry checks this week LOL



PalouseDogs said:


> I haven't posted or visited this site in weeks. It was a surprise to see the new format. (Who moved my cheese?!).
> 
> April was a hectic month of trials. Maple picked up another 4 UDX legs and now has 8 UDX legs, but only added 3 OTCH points, for a current total of 9. We have been very very close to more a couple of times (a missed sit here, some handling errors there), but I am 95% sure I'll retire her from OB when she finishes the UDX. If I were going to be slogging around from show to show and working on polishing for another couple of years, I'd prefer to do it with a dog that enjoyed traveling. Definitely not Maple.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!



Nuggetsdad said:


> Today's trial had some ups and some downs . First of all Hombre earned his first CD leg breakdown as follows
> Heel on leash -11/2
> Stand - Heel free -1/2
> Recall-1/2
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and I had trials Sat & Sun. Crazy ring with a slope and filled with dandelions -- both in bloom and dead.

The high jump was set probably 15 feet from the gating so it was not quite a full gate from center (bar jump was set about 5 feet so fairly normal)

As I was being invited into the ring, I had to mention to the judge that his ring was full -- 5 people running around trying to pull dandelions!!! LOL While I appreciate the effort, I was not the 1st dog into the ring and the corgi was nose height with those dandelions (Faelan ignored them I a happy to report even though our dandelions are not out yet so he has not been exposed to then yet this year)

Anyway, the judge chose to NQ Faelan for hitting the high jump -- no one could believe it!! He had a 195 until that so when the judge told me he NQ'd the jump, I had to ask him to repeat himself. Everyone there was in disbelief, seriously it was the talk of the trial until what happened to a UA exhibitor (next). At least for Faelan it was a judgement call - a very poor one in everyone's opinion but stuff happens. Then for Open, Faelan came around that same same on the return so I pulled from yesterday's shows to make sure he is all right.

He is jumping fine -- it was a metal jump so when that foot hit, it made noise.

The ring setup is not something I will set up in training. No dogs qualified in UA or UB on Saturday,
The classes were crazy until there was a change in judges - the judge for Utility has been added to my Do Not Show To list (it should have been a substantial deduction - he did not climb the jump, he did not knock the jump over -- his foot hit the jump as he was going over). One poor UA girl was doing signals, he had her leave her dog and he stepped in and examined her dog! The handlers jaw dropped as did ours -- we thought maybe we were confused on whuch exercise she was in? Then a partial heeling to set up for signals and don't you know he examined the dog again~ the handler is experienced so she is getting angry about this the 3rd time he starts to step in to exam her dog-- she was watching over her shoulder -- and we all started saying 'Signal Exercise! !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning (May 16) is a chilly start for sure, but we do not have snow as some of our northern friends have  I took out the agility table for some training.

We worked a combination of things this morning:

Faelan & Brady had heeling, signals, teeter, fronts and table work (Faelan sends for ~50 feet, Brady from about 20 feet )
Aedan had heeling with no starting on ready  Recalls, weaves and was introduced to the table - we worked up to sending from about 10 feet.

They did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished doing articles with both boys and of course Nugget the dog who never screws up this exercise was simply fantastic this morning because it was just training making a mistake can be corrected and there wasn't a UDX leg or utility win at stake to say nothing of the financial outlay so of course it was just perfect. LOL
Hombre also did it well at least he got the correct article on each send if not the fronts . Later it will be off to club for training and do my class sure hope attendance picks up. Our drop in from 3-5 in the afternoon has been full but my 6:00 o'clock class has been falling in attendance the last 3 weeks .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

New class this morning (nice thing about working flexible hours!)... 

I have a new appreciation for the person I take Monday classes from in fall, winter, and early spring (she takes summers off). Who puts us through 10-15 minutes of heeling which I thought was a lot....  

The person teaching the class this morning - She put us through about a 1/2 hour of heeling!!!!!!! Gosh. Next week, I'll drop out a lot sooner than I did just to make sure I'm not over heeling Bertie and reinforcing poor habits. 

It was a good "work out" for me - LOL (speed walking a cazillion laps around the big two rooms)... that was the one good thing?

Funny thing is that the person teaching is somebody I've known for a long time - I just haven't actually put her name to her face. We do a lot of fun matches together. She has gorgeous GSD's.  So all is well. Beyond the heeling-workout, nothing really negative to say. It truly was a practice class with us training at the level we are at and working on the things we needed to work on. It was fun training with a lot of friends I don't normally get to train with.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is crisp but dry so I set up back gating with 2 agility jumps for directed jumping.

*Faelan & Brady:* Heeling with signals. directed jumping (full exercise), Get-It, Get-It, Get-It down games, straight recalls

*Aedan:* Heeling with slows and halts, Go Out followed by Directed Jumping (baited plus my walking out to reward his sits), Get-It, Get-It, Get-It come games

Then OOS Sits - Brady does indeed have an issue -- same spot as when the wandering dogs decided he was a playmate -- so we repeated. Kind of happy he is not entered while we rebuild confidence - the 2nd one was fine but only the first one counts -- it could also be because of horrid neighbors one day followed by being jumped on the next day? Whateever, his confidence has been shaken - he does not go down or leave his spot - he stands...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training yesterday at club and at home working articles and the DJ EXERCISE WENT PRETTY GOOD. At club it was the BJ and finish's with Nugget who got a few corrections but his finish' s are faster. The " Challenge " worked on gloves both direction and going on first order along with the BJ trying for better fronts. Some progress was made.

Today at SCKC working the BJ because I forgot the cones I put the DB in front of the BJ and of course the " Challenge thought he was supposed to retrieve it and so he did. Nugget worked very clean in both Open and Utility I'm hoping he does the same in Sun trial. Hombre too worked nice doing all I asked of him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning all 3 boys worked the same exercises after our hike  

> Heeling with heads up starts and halts.
> Go Outs (only gating set up - no DJ jumps)
> Broad Jumps

They did well. 

Towhee - HA! That girlie's abdomen is getting so large it moves all by itself when she walks/waddles - the hill on Sunfire Mountain is getting tough for her. A week to go .. many boy homes on the list and several girls as well, so we shall see


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All articles tied on mat both boys did a good job especially leaving my side . Nuggets fronts were spot on and because I've been working those SLOW finish' s of his a real noticeable improvement can bee seen . They are no longer so slow that they could be scored. Enough training for today but we will do some the next couple days in anticipation of the show on Sun.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is kind of raw & damp so no jumping or even hiking ...

Instead I put out a cone about 25 feet from the agility table I pulled out and practiced some skills combined with drills (Closer distances for Aedan)

> Table sends, holds & releases, combined with sends, FC and RC sends back to the table
> Weaves both sides with the distraction of my clomping on the hardtop with yard boots on
> Low teeter sends combined with the poles

Fast paced and exciting for the boys


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> All articles tied on mat both boys did a good job especially leaving my side . Nuggets fronts were spot on and because I've been working those SLOW finish' s of his a real noticeable improvement can bee seen . They are no longer so slow that they could be scored. Enough training for today but we will do some the next couple days in anticipation of the show on Sun.


Good luck on Sun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just really quickly...

Went to class last night. 

Got all hyped up about a fun match next week - until I remembered I'm out of town for a dog show... #sheepish smile 

That's two fun matches I'm missing out on this week because of dog shows! 

I'm tempted to check around in the area I'm going to be to see if they have any fun matches on during the days I'll be out there (Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo area).

At Class -

Just really happy with how Bertie worked. We had gone to conformation practice yesterday morning to brush up on a couple things my mentor was seeing at shows and she wanted to spend more time hands on fixing with me. So that was an hour in a very warm building (they haven't turned the AC on yet and no fans). I was concerned that Bertie would be too tired for obedience class in the evening, but decided to go anyway since I'd be missing stuff next week. 

Was really happy with how he worked despite being less than zippy.  

This was Open/Utility practice - and he did everything I asked without any problem. 

Heeling - could have been better, but wasn't bad. I was thinking the difference between heads up heeling and heads down heeling. He was in heel position, changing pace with me, and sitting when I stopped. 

DOR - he was very cute. I've been putting treats behind him to get him less focused on getting to me at this point. Just the first 1-2 drops, and then I switch gears to having the plastic container (I use little plastic containers to keep him from treating himself) in my hand and tossing behind him. He's dropping on verbal alone and hand signal alone. We also practiced the "wait" for the drop - making sure he's not dropping and then anticipating the front.

Signals - have apparently been fixed. I went full distance with distractions and he was smacking that belly down on the drop signal. And popping up-back for the sits. I spoke with my instructor on the "come" part and whether I should be practicing that with everything else. She suggested training separate to keep him from anticipating the recall during the signals. 

Directed Jumping - very happy with how far we've come with that.  I've started putting everything together each time - marking (head dipping and looking straight out to the place he's supposed to go), go-out, call to sit, and then jump or bar. He knows the jumps come next so he's getting really good at looking at me and getting ready to get up and sidewind to the jump, and he's jumping fully height now. I'm still tossing treats between my legs rather than requiring the front. I know he will front, just keeping this fun while stringing it all together. I always finish up with short distance go-out's and sit/touch practice just to make sure I keep that part sharp and clean. 

Articles - we did 3 articles and they were all clean finds/retrieves - with him hunting for the correct article each time. He's back to being good at this, even though it's one of those exercises I can't practice too much or else he gets bored or burned out and starts grabbing anything. 

Open jumps - were all quick and clean. I was trying to throw the dumbbell off to the side to proof for that, but of course my dumbbell would land off to the right and bounce back dead center. LOL. If only that would happen in trials... 

Those are the highlights...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

With 11 articles tied down both boys had 2 turns each on each article - no problems each got all correctly . Nuggets nailed fronts and finish's are getting better. The " Challenge " still a work in progress on f+ f. On the street heeling and fig8 very nice with Hombre. In the yard we worked ROF 2x poor pickups still over running DB. BJ 3x fronts poor. DJ w/4 go outs 1 baited very nice and direction and jumps taken correctly and because of distance from me am able to work fronts. MSFE flawless and signal exercise at full ring distance done twice perfect. Nugget gets his turn tonight at SCKC.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last nights training wasn't all I hoped it would be. Nugget cut his go outs short and they were SLOOOW . The ring was physically changed , lengthened by about 10 ft.and had tarp covered barriers behind gates that used to be a bare wall and he couldn't handle it. The other exercises went alright. My extra ring gates arrived ( FINALLY ) and I will try to duplicate the look as close as I can by putting them in front of my chain link fence with a stanchion for a target in between . We will see if it helps as this weekends trial is similar to the way SCKC looked last night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck Richard & Nugget 




Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget worked very clean in both Open and Utility I'm hoping he does the same in Sun trial. Hombre too worked nice doing all I asked of him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip and I are outside of Austin, TX for a seminar. My heart wasn't really in it when I sent the check in Monday, but Flip needs some activity and I thought it might be good for me to get out. We were supposed to be showing this weekend, and I thought about going to steward, but I don't think I'm ready to be in a room full of people who knew us. it's so quiet in the room, no wrestling on the bed, Flip is out like a light.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with both boys well done 2x each no mistakes or trying to pickup a tied down one. Nuggets fronts 3 for 4 Hombre 2for 4 a little improvement for Hombre. Heeling in street and fig8 good other than 2 crooked sits . Hombre was watching my hand with the treat instead of sitting straight. Recalls 3x all straight one crooked front one w/help a straight front and one straight . A work in progress! ROHJ 2x fronts getting better . BJ got a refusal on the first one then two in a row that he took but fronts off also a work in progress. Signal exercise very well done. MSFE couldn't be better. Go outs 2x first perfect without bait second about 3 ft.off center but jumps taken correctly and decent fronts. Last gloves which the first #1 he didn't go the first " take it " order had to repeat. Second send that was supposed to be for glove #3 he went for glove #2 and had to be told no and reset closer for next send which he got right then the last send for #2 which FINALLY he put it all together leaving on first " take it " and getting the correct glove . Each glove did have a CLEAN pickup and his turns in place were very nice including the turn for #3 that we turn in place to the left.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This afternoon the weather is iffy so rather than heading out to parks I set up a few scenarios that worked the dog's understanding of Go Outs and Directed Jumping -- as well as some heeling and signals. Aedan was freshly worked on the low teeter with spreadable cheddar cheese so there was that added distraction as well -- he wanted that teeter when I heeled close to it for about turns. Aedan also had stands and downs. 

The attached pictures show the set up; I rarely work on blacktop, the background to the gating was busy, one jump was fairly close to a tree while the other was on an incline fairly close to the woods heading into the garden area - agility jumps were used so the bar could fall; all 3 dogs knocked the bar towards the woods, Faelan hesitated on the bar towards the tree, Brady hesitated 1/2 to the gating and needed a reset. Interesting session  .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Health Clinic day so no training. Would not be fair to Brady who has dilated pupils.

Faelan went hiking with my brother

Brady passed his eye clearances (breeder's option a few distichia but his first ever and he is blowing coat so ...)

Aedan got his microchip, passed heart and had his blood drawn for DNA Broad Institute & CHIC DNA data banks. His bandana was safe until we got home and he discovered he could reach down and carry it! So it had to be removed.

Towhee got to see (boys remained in XTerra -- better safe than sorry) Brady & Aedan since I stopped by to visit her for awhile.

ETA: Just received confirmation that a much anticipated DVD has shipped  Can't wait and I hope it arrives in time for the upcoming long weekend *Are We Having Fun Yet? 4 DVD Set by Betsy Scapicchio and Linda Brennan*


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good day at the trial today not a lot of dogs entered
11 --utility b
9 -- open b
7-- novice b
Nugget earned 27 OM points getting a 195 in utility but I thought he should have had 2-21/2 more but I wasn't the judge. In open he worked a 198+ losing the 3 way runoff for 1st but beating the third team for second place but no OTCH points for second no enough teams. 

The " CHALLENGE " got his second leg for his CD AND 1st place with a 198 no runoff just a clean win WTG HOMBRE


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 



Nuggetsdad said:


> Good day at the trial today not a lot of dogs entered
> 11 --utility b
> 9 -- open b
> 7-- novice b
> ...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

We had a 2-day trial at the Spokane DTC this weekend. Maple got first in Utility and second in Open. I don't think anyone was more surprised than I was. She had several big point loss errors in Utility: shook the glove and veered towards the judge with a clear intent to go say hello (an old problem with Maple that intermittently reappears); she leisurely sniffed the grass for an eternity on the first articles before she got to work; on the second go-out, she turned just before I gave the command. She had a 191 score. It was heeling that saved us. I've been really working on heeling the past couple of weeks. I went back to heeling almost entirely on leash and (on my part) giving better cues on turns. This particular judge really nailed some nice-working teams on heeling. Teams that I would have expected to lose only 1-4 points on heeling got hit for 5 or 7 points. Maple had the best signal exercise score. She only lost 1 point. In Open, I'm pretty sure she didn't have a single straight finish, but, again, the heeling saved our bacon. She had a 195. The winner, Patricia Briggs's fabulous Terv, had 196. Maple also got High Combined. The Terv got HIT.

With 12 dogs in Utility and 11 in Open, that was good for 11 OTCH points, bringing our unofficial total to 20 (now that I've pretty much decided I'm giving up on the OTCH pursuit). Most importantly, that was her 9th UDX leg. 

Alder, the poodle boy, was entered in Veterans on Saturday. It was the last class of the day and he didn't run until about 6:30 pm. We'd been there since 7:00 am and we ALL wanted to get out of there. He got a 194 in Veterans, which is really good for him. Everyone, even the judge, commented about how happy he looked. I think he was just so grateful to finally be out of his crate and doing something. It was a long, long, long day.

It would have been nice to get the 10th UDX on Sunday, but Maple came in on the sit signal. There was a steady rain, so I was kind of relieved to not have to make the decision about running Open on wet grass. I scratched from Open and left early.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  

It is very rewarding when you get OTCh points while not having that goal, isn't it? While I greatly admire those who earn OTCh titles, especiallly on multiple dogs, it takes a level of time & financial resources I resist..plus an eye for perfection  

Huge congratulations to you both.



PalouseDogs said:


> We had a 2-day trial at the Spokane DTC this weekend. Maple got first in Utility and second in Open. I don't think anyone was more surprised than I was. She had several big point loss errors in Utility: shook the glove and veered towards the judge with a clear intent to go say hello (an old problem with Maple that intermittently reappears); she leisurely sniffed the grass for an eternity on the first articles before she got to work; on the second go-out, she turned just before I gave the command. She had a 191 score. It was heeling that saved us. I've been really working on heeling the past couple of weeks. I went back to heeling almost entirely on leash and (on my part) giving better cues on turns. This particular judge really nailed some nice-working teams on heeling. Teams that I would have expected to lose only 1-4 points on heeling got hit for 5 or 7 points. Maple had the best signal exercise score. She only lost 1 point. In Open, I'm pretty sure she didn't have a single straight finish, but, again, the heeling saved our bacon. She had a 195. The winner, Patricia Briggs's fabulous Terv, had 196. Maple also got High Combined. The Terv got HIT.
> 
> With 12 dogs in Utility and 11 in Open, that was good for 11 OTCH points, bringing our unofficial total to 20 (now that I've pretty much decided I'm giving up on the OTCH pursuit). Most importantly, that was her 9th UDX leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Palouse dogs nice job congratulations!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A new experience at the trial yesterday we had to runoff twice in open b but the third place team in the 3 way runoff was eliminated from the second runoff , I've been in 3-way or more run offs before but never did it a second time really got my money's worth. 


This morning both boys doing articles 2x each both articles all four sends by each boy correct but now I got to clean up turns in place as Nugget lost a point yesterday on turns in place . Club tonight and my class I was going to leave the boys at home but have decided to bring them and do a little tweaking.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training this morning - I took advantage of the overnight rain to drive fertilizing stakes around some young evergreen trees -- grow little ones, grow 

Faelan joined me since he, unlike a few others I could name, would give me some space as I wield a hammer LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget didn't do much training at club last night because I could tell he was in lazy mode or just wasn't feeling good but he did some utility but no open exercises. 
Hombre worked everything and did very well especially in open doing very good pickups taking the jumps and believe it or not nailing the fronts. What's coming over my boys?
The above was the good stuff here is the bad Hombre again got reactive towards Nugget and I managed to break the fight up but was bleeding after it was over. Calling my vet this morning for appt. for neutering the " Challenge " this crap has already gone on to long plus he tries to hump Sadie constantly . I really don't want to neuter him BUT I don't want either of them injured.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Must have been a ringer last night because today Hombre was terrible. Not one clean pickup of the DB plus he refused the BJ TWICE . He must have heard me on the phone with the vets office I can't wait till Thursday. and him getting neutered especially after last night. Nugget worked ok but not a lot of speed not even with a slap on his butt good thing is no trials for three weeks.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations PalouseDogs and NuggetsDad!!

Finley did gloves and Go-outs with jumps in the backyard tonight. No issues, so no repeats. Then she played with her ball and practiced signals (down and sit) after racing out to get the ball she thought I had thrown. A bit later we did some heeling and signals in the front yard. Not bad considering they've had a few days off between rain and work.

Banshee did stays in the back yard and then recalls followed by heeling in the front. She did good on the stays, but was very focused at the garage/shed. From my vantage point I thought she was looking towards the driveway until I saw a little gray kitten peak it's head out from the one spot I don't have completely blocked along the back of the garage. At least I know what's under there driving them nuts, but boy I wish I could move it. I don't know what the dogs will do with it, and I don't want anything to happen to it. There may be more than one for all I know...

Later on tonight Finley will work on articles and Banshee will work on the dumbbell...of which she seems to actually like now by the sight of the nub going back and forth when she sees it...Who knew?!

On anther note...a bit of an update. Finley and I passed our certification a week ago to be a Paws For People therapy team! We passed at the "basic" level due to her greetings, no surprise to me as that is always a work in progress. And Banshee is entered in her first ever OB trial in June....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was just a few simple things.

*Faelan:* did well at heeling, signals, recalls, front & finishes
*Brady:* had an 'off day'- too ramped up to heel or drop cleanly. Hist fronts were good and his finishes were also forged so we did some resetting and redoing.
*Aedan:* has the cutest pop while starting heeling and while moving into a stand  But I need to work on Ready does not mean forward LOL Heeling was nice, recalls working on really close fronts, stands, downs and he seems to know all 3 finishes that I use


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, no official announcement yet but I am just off the phone with Barb and the pups made it through their first night  

Whelping went from about 4:30 to 7:30p yesterday so they are over 12 hours old and Towhee is doing well. Another 12-48 hours before all the pups are considered stable and the 'official' announcement is made and the litter is posted but I am excited and thought I would share in this thread - plus no training this morning LOL

3 boys & 4 girls, and it is looking like they will all be reds ... perhaps too early to predict but the next few days will tell.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Well, no official announcement yet but I am just off the phone with Barb and the pups made it through their first night
> 
> Whelping went from about 4:30 to 7:30p yesterday so they are over 12 hours old and Towhee is doing well. Another 12-48 hours before all the pups are considered stable and the 'official' announcement is made and the litter is posted but I am excited and thought I would share in this thread - plus no training this morning LOL
> 
> 3 boys & 4 girls, and it is looking like they will all be reds ... perhaps too early to predict but the next few days will tell.


Yay! I'm glad you posted :smile2:. When I didn't see anything on facebook I was starting to get worried.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations Sharon and Towhee on the new litter .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training for Hombre for awhile as was neutered today. His dominance issues with Nugget got out of hand and I'm not into dog fights .. He sure looks pitiful with the cone of shame he is wearing . I wish I could post a picture but I just can't get one to upload.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We are experiencing hot & humid weather here! Not my favorite. Between the weather and just being spacey about Towhee, I haven't done much the past fee days.

I decided to review a few things at lunch in prep for the weekend 

Next steps in teeter for Aedan and serious weave pole entries for Faelan & Brady at One Mind Dogs.
Obedience games at FDSA and I plan to start reviewing my new Games DVD set (came in yay!) 

This weekend I may go to a match (outdoors) depending on car emission testing.
Visiting Towhee & pictures.
Training the dogs.
Working with Mike to test Aedan & how Birdy he is-ie; whether he 'needs' birds inhospitable life.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training for this guy today but he is accepting the cone pretty well.

Nugget just the BJ and signals both well done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Geez, already sweating here at 7:30 am -- but the humidity is at 92% with the air temp around 70 so ...

I worked the dogs during what should be the coolest part of the day - I set up a basic Utility ring and the high jump also doubled for Open ROHJ

Brady had issues - I need to get him in for his TBD panel but it could also have been the humidity - but he was absolutely delighted to find the dowel in the go-out spot LOL -- perhaps I overfaced him with food behind him for signals combined with the humidity too but we worked through everything.

*Signals* : Faelan excellent, Brady had issues with the drop, Aedan did not do. Aedan did have really nice heeling (with signal) and halts.

*Go Outs:* Faelan excellent, Brady I played games with with the sit, release back to food or the dowel and retrieving/tossing the dowel, his jumps were good. Aedan had no clue he could fetch the dowel but after a few games decided he liked the game - his jumping needed assistance.

*Directed Retrieve:* Glove #3 for Faelan & Brady - they did great  Aedan had full length but only glove #2 was out - focus work on wait while I walked out to place the glove sidetracked us a bit, his turn, send & retrieve were all very nice 

*Scent Articles:* Metal at 8 o'clock inside. leather at 4 o'clock outside Faelan did very well, Brady did well on metal but needed a repeat on leather (picked up the leather where the metal had been -- ?? ). Aedan did not do scent articles

*ROF:* Faelan, Brady & Aedan all did very well

*ROHJ:* Faelan and Brady did very well, Aedan anticipated so I turned my back on him, he stopped - and I called him in - then he went around the jump on the way out; then he went around the jump on the way back and 4th time he figured it out LOL love this boy -- he doesn't give up and keeps working to figure things out -- and yes, if he had repeated a mistake I would have assisted but he was clearly working out his choices after that initial 'correction'

I rethought the whole emissions thing - I can wait until the humidity drops - I have heard humidity can throw the readings higher than they are normally. I am also not too interested in an outdoor match during the heat (predicted to be in low to mid 90's) of a humid day  Plenty of time to visit Towhee & pups


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished training in my yard with Nugget after a few days of little training he was a little sloppy missing the fronts 50% of the time but his go outs at 65 feet were straight true and fast with nice turns and sits when told . Couldn't have been nicer. DOR 2x well done as was BJ and ROF other than fronts. Signals were good but our heeling in grass is lacking. We also did gloves and they were well done plus articles in the house. Not a long session but a rather good one.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I am spending the day mostly cleaning house and loading the van for the Monday/Tuesday trial in Coeur d'Alene. I am trying to not want that last UDX leg too badly. 

I rarely train in mid-day because I'm usually at work. Today, I did. Maple did a very dreary job compared to her normal energy in the evenings. I actually gave her scruff shake on the heeling and told her to wake up. She perked right up. Too bad that's not an option in the ring. 

It's getting warm here, so a few days ago, I clipped Maple's hair short on her belly and the inside of her thighs. I was in a hurry and clipped a little too high up on her left side. She looks like she's been prepped for surgery. Oh, well. She does act like she feels cooler. 

Six days until the puppy arrives bringing puppy chaos. 

Poor Hombre! He doesn't look like a happy camper.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep getting sidetracked from posting this morning LOL

Another hot & humid day building so just a few things before the heat hits as well as the humidity 

I set up gates - lots of gates. Gates for Go Outs with gating ~10 feet in front of the Go Out spot with a 3 foot opening in the middle. Gating om both sides of the low teeter (meant for Aedan but Brady loved it) Gating on the return side and stretching about 6 feet ahead of the broad jumps. Also set up a target in front of the BJ.

*Faelan:* Heeling through & by the gating very nice - leaving him for signals at the 3 foot opening did not phase him at all. Go Outs passing the opening and continuing to the Go Out stanchion = perfect. Broad Jumps to the target really, really nice. A few fronts and finishes followed 

*Brady:* Heeling to and through the gating was really nice, leaving him at the 3 foot opening -- oops, he walked in. Reset and he took 2 steps for the drop, Reset and he did well. Go Outs - 1st one was at a trot but I let him be, he worked it out nicely that the stanchion after the gates was his spot and regained full speed for the 2nd & 3rd. BJ were really nice altho he did not seem to realize there was a baited target  Front & finishes nice. He volunteered that low teeter and I got a few pics that show his great attitude 

*Aedan:* Heeling around, up to and through the gating opening was really nice - if he noticed the pressure it was not at all noticeable. Then we worked several pop-up stands, The Go Outs - his Go Outs themselves were perfect but his 1st turn & sit seemed a bit confused - I walked in and rewarded a sit. His 2nd & 3rd were really nice. Then Broad Jumps where he too needed assistance with finding the baited target - the grass is a few inches high ad the target is low but interesting. Then the teeter on my left he is demanding the teeter and slamming into his 2o2o position. On my right side he is 'falling' off the teeter about the contact zone- so we worked that a bit and then went back to his fully happy on my left side.

Oh, I moved the weaves and all the dogs had a few weave runs too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pictures of the setups this morning - the <EDIT> button seems to be missing in the above post - perhaps the edit window has been shortened? Anyhow, here are pics of a) the Go Out View with clutter under the AFrame and b) the teeter.

I have not quite figured out where I will be moving training to while I set some grass I have 'pre-germinating' - perhaps closer to the woods or on one side of the house. My front yard is out due to hills and proximity to fast moving cars.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today's focus is on precision - specifically heeling & fronts.

So we played some games:

Heeling a few steps with left spins followed by 
> pop-up releases
> left turn, release
> about turn, release
> chase me release
> right turn release

Heeling with about turns, double abouts and 270s with releases
Heeling with steps to the right with more heeling 

Putting the dog(s) on a wait walking away and calling to heel, a few steps release

Fronts with food tosses both to reset and to pull between legs

Quick sessions but highly rewarding for the dogs - highly rewarding to me as well since I love seeing them so animated and focusing so intently on what is coming next


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from SCKC where an extra drop in training day was available and Nugget and I took advantage of it. Nugget after not doing much for almost a week did pretty well certainly would have qualified with good scores in both open and utility. Because go outs with a Nugget can be a problem we did 5 today and I was impressed as they ALL were fast and straight with sits immeadiately on my order. Fronts and faster finish' s are also a concern sometimes so these to got more attention but overall pretty pleased with my boy today. I'm not the instructor here but several people asked me to run them thru which was ok'd by the instructor and so run thrus in all three class' s were given. Fun day for me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maple finished her UDX title today. Last night, I was looking through my notes on last year's Coeur d'Alene trial and realized that it was the trial where we finished our UD and got our first UDX leg. Memorial Day in Coeur d'Alene has been good to us. :smile2:

Jeanne Dennard was at the trial with one of her fabulous border collies. I didn't expect to out score her, but we came a lot closer in Utility than I expected. Her BC had a bobble on one of the articles, picking it up a couple of times, dropping it, looking worried, etc. 

Maple's heeling and signals were good, her glove would have been good if she hadn't given it the usual good killing on the way back. Her first go-out was fabulous. On her second, she stopped short and I wasn't even sure she was far enough, but the judge told me to jump her. I thought that would cost us at least 3, maybe 5, points, but our total go-out point loss was 2.

Maple got second place in Utility with a 192 to Jeanne's BC, who had a 193. Nine dogs ran UB, so we got a couple of OTCH points to bring us to an unofficial 22. 

In Open, Maple was her usual lackluster self. She really fades between Utility and Open. Heeling was actually okay, but she did the death march on the return on both retrieves. That was unusual. Only about 6 or 7 dogs ran Open, and only 4 qualified. Once again, we took second place to Jeanne's BC, but we weren't nearly so close in score. The BC had a 198.5 and Maple had a 192. 

We will go back tomorrow and try for an insurance leg, but that might be Maple's last run before OB retirement. I don't think I want to slog through another 78 OTCH points. With Maple, it truly is a slog, as she hates traveling so much. In fact, this afternoon at the hotel, she kept panting and panting, as though she did not feel good. I figured her stomach was probably upset from her travel anxiety. I found a waterfront park on the map only a few minutes away. Maple's preferred cure for all ailments is a swim. We spent about an hour at the park. Maple did a lot of water retrieves, cooled off, and is now napping peacefully, I hope for the night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Good luck today!

I am perhaps too fussy on where I will show my dogs (most shows in my area are on thin rubber matting over concrete floors with hundreds of dogs using small exercise pens) so even with a high Q rate, it will be awhile before Faelan gets his UDX -- oh well, it is a goal for me for Faelan & I, but not truly hat important.

I truly admire those teams who get their UDX titles  Congratulations!!



PalouseDogs said:


> Maple finished her UDX title today. Last night, I was looking through my notes on last year's Coeur d'Alene trial and realized that it was the trial where we finished our UD and got our first UDX leg. Memorial Day in Coeur d'Alene has been good to us. :smile2:
> 
> Jeanne Dennard was at the trial with one of her fabulous border collies. I didn't expect to out score her, but we came a lot closer in Utility than I expected. Her BC had a bobble on one of the articles, picking it up a couple of times, dropping it, looking worried, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Palouse Dogs Congratulations on getting your UDX quite the accomplishment !!!


----------

